# Programm,womit man die MUSIK wegmacht



## game4um (9. Januar 2006)

Hi leutz,
dieser Beitrag bezieht sich auf meinen anderen. Bloß hier geht es drum nicht die Stimme wegzumachen, sondern die musik. Wie wird das gemacht b.z.w mit welchen Programm. Das müsste aufjedenfall gehen. Ich hab schon viele Remixe gehört, also müsste das gehen. Ich glaub kaum, dass man die Stimme nochmal aufnimmt(ohne Musik).


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2006)

AAArghhh... Nein das geht nicht. Man kann aus einem kompletten Song nicht das
Instrumental rausnehmen. Weder bei mp3 noch bei WAV.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials189327.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182176.html

Und nein, man muß die Stimme nicht nochmal aufnehmen, man schaltet einfach nur im Studio
das ganze Instrumental-Gedrönsel weg. 3:33 später ist die A-Capella Version fertig.

mfg chmee


----------



## sisela (10. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich stimme Chmee zu. Wobei die Umkehrung eines Filters für den Frequenzbereich von Gesang den Rest ergeben müsste (aber die Umsetzung).

Aber zu den Remixen! Für gewöhnlich werden Gesangsspuren extra aufgenommen und wenn jemand die Genehmigung für einen Remix bekommt abeitet der Remixer gewöhnlich mit diesen Gesangsspuren.

mfg


----------



## game4um (11. Januar 2006)

Aber die meisten remixe sind einfach selbstgemacht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das unbekannte rapper(wie ich) eine genehmigung holen.


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2006)

Tja, das ist die Basis des HipHop. klauen, samplen...
Das war das Gespräch der frühen 90er Jahre (Stetsasonic etc..)

Auf den Maxis (LP, nicht CD, Vinyl U know ?) ist manchmal ein A-Capella mit drauf, wohlüberlegt für DJs. Voilá !
Und wo es kein A-Capella gibt, da muß damit arbeiten, was da ist. Punkt 

mfg chmee


----------

